# For Audrey and Lewis



## DCBluesman (Mar 26, 2006)

My "baby", Audrey, is getting married next Saturday.  It's a day of joy, set with just a hint of sadness as a new man takes my place in her life.  Fortunately, I was able to turn the emotions into something that I hope she will treasure.  This is a simple holly pen in platinum, rhodium, titanium gold and 22k gold.  Nothing special to make, but plenty special to give.  I was going to engrave it beforehand, but she asked that I wait and have a wedding picture engraved on it afterwards.













Thanks to all who look and particularly to those who comment...  and without getting too religious, any prayers you might want to offer up for the couple's new life together would be gratefully appreciate by their dad.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 26, 2006)

Beautiful Pen Lou! My baby daughter is getting married in May and I was thinking of something similar. In addition, I will be making the pens for the gifts to the goormsmen. 

I will be lifting them up in prayer. Blessings!


----------



## airrat (Mar 26, 2006)

I wish them the best in their new adventure.  Marriage is truly a daily adventure. []

Did you auto color the pictures?  The gold looks orange to me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, Hank and Tom.  Tom - there's something about the CS USA gold that is keeping me from getting a "true color".  Of course, it's overcast today, so that may be playing some tricks as well.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 26, 2006)

Hope they have a wonderful life together, the pen is a lovely gesture and will be treasured for many years.[]


----------



## airrat (Mar 26, 2006)

ahh, funny thing is I actually like the orange look.  BTW the pen looks great.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 26, 2006)

what a wonderful gift from the heart.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm sure it is a gift she will treasue always. They will be in my prayers. Very nice pen by the way.

jim


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice Pen Lou!!!  And my best to your Daughter & her soon to be Husband---my prayers go out to you all.  My "baby" Andrea married a couple years ago---all 3 of my kids are married now---and the Great Part---I have 5 Grandkids with 4 on the way!!!  Now There's the "FUN" part!![]


----------



## MDWine (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice Lou!!  ;o) love the holly, and best wishes to your daughter and her new life.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice Lou!  Please pass on our sincerest best wishes to them both as they begin their life together.


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 26, 2006)

What an awesome gift from the heart.  I think the pen is wonderful and hope you will post a picture of it after the wedding with the engraving on it please.
Janet


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 26, 2006)

Truly great pen, and even more beautiful sentiment!


----------



## gerryr (Mar 26, 2006)

Beautiful pen and a wonderful gift for them.  I hope they cherish it for many many years.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Bubbie;

I'm confused. Is she marrying a guy named Lewis? You say for Audrey and Lewis but I see one pen? Please help this old man to understand?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice, Lou, and it will be cherished by her. Things don't tend to last long in todays society, but I truly hope they last longer than the pen will. [^]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats to the newly to be weds [] I'm sure she will remember the day allways while using her pen. Nice [] I'm not sure I could give my baby up............yet []


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.  Mudder - I offered to make Lewis a matching pen, but he wants the axis antler pen I made him for Christmas engraved to match hers. [8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck with your daughter, Anthony.  They leave all too soon - trust me.


----------



## ldimick (Mar 26, 2006)

My parents used to tease us that we should get married young - when we were teenagers. They said it was the best time because we already knew everything and the mothers cried less.

Good luck Lou! My oldest (a son) got married almost two years ago and then presented us with our first grandson six months ago. We are really lucky because they live very close to use so we see them a couple of times each week. 

On occassion, when his wife was pregnant, and the REAL stores were closed we'd find evidence of a 2:00AM pantry raid. []


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lou,
Congratulations.  I like the holly choice.  In my mind it stands for purity, like the white dress, which is how a father should think of his daughter.  Way to go.  I like Lewis's idea for a matching engraving.  Make sure you use the right paint[)] for the fill.  I did finally buy two tubes of the right stuff and hope to do a two-color logo.  Thanks for your help.  

I wish my holly were that white.  I got a tree from a friend and it is more tan.  Nice work.  I will pray for your daughter and her hubby-2-B.  PM sent.
BTW, real men do cry, sometimes.

Hang in there friend,
Rob


----------



## Mudder (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Thanks, everyone.  Mudder - I offered to make Lewis a matching pen, but he wants the axis antler pen I made him for Christmas engraved to match hers. [8D]



I see...... Just goes to prove that my I.Q. is little more than two points above a doorknob. [^]


----------



## csb333 (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks really classy! Is the metal part a combination of many kits, or something I'm not aware of? Anyway, the combination looks great.- Chris


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks again, folks.  These are two lovely young people, but not too young...at least that's what I tell myself.  Mudder - I give you 4 point minimum. []  And yes, Chris, it is a combination of components from a Baron and a Jr. Statesman...Good eye!  Thanks for the well-wishes.  I will pass them on.


----------



## Draken (Mar 27, 2006)

Great pen Lou.  I don't even want to think about my daughter getting married...  Thankfully, she's only 21 months old, so I have a bit of time. []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />...  Thankfully, she's only 21 months old, so I have a bit of time. []
> Cheers,
> Draken



The time flies by...it really does!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Lou on this one. My three daughters were only toddlers just a short time ago and now the oldest is almost 30. BTW, Draken, start putting $25/month in a savings account right now. No it's not for college... it's so you can afford the #*&%^#* wedding. I'm still paying on the last one and they've been married almost 6 years. Just ask Lou. []


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice work, Holly is such a nice wood suited very well to a pen of this type. I am sure it will remind them of the glorious day for years to come.
Hope you enjoy the day on Sat also.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 28, 2006)

NICE WORK !


----------



## Draken (Mar 28, 2006)

> I agree with Lou on this one. My three daughters were only toddlers just a short time ago and now the oldest is almost 30. BTW, Draken, start putting $25/month in a savings account right now. No it's not for college... it's so you can afford the #*&%^#* wedding. I'm still paying on the last one and they've been married almost 6 years. Just ask Lou. []



Hmm, I was thinking more along the lines of a $50 HD gift card (for the ladder) and a one way ticket for two to Las Vegas....  Or how about a limo to the county courthouse... Hmm, good thing I have some time to work on this. [)]

In all seriousness, I think the wife has started such an account, but I'll have to check with her to make sure.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Darley (Mar 29, 2006)

Lou Congratulation and all my best wishes for the new wed couple, BTW beautifull pen love the Holly


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, again.  It's amazing how quickly a retirement plan can go by the boards...two college educations and one wedding, now I'll have to work 20 more years!


----------

